# I want to buy a high-power laser pointer



## mikuka (Nov 24, 2015)

Hello, I want to buy a high-power laser pointer, Used for astronomical refers to the star, used in the observation of stars at night, can accurately indicate the position of the stars.. I know the risks and precautions. I saw a website, there are a lot of high-power laser pointer, really surprising. But I do not know, these high-power laser pointer is really exist?THX


----------



## Bullzeyebill (Nov 24, 2015)

It sounds like you want recommendations for a laser pointer for a specific task. Moving this to the Laser forum.

Bill


----------



## Str8stroke (Nov 24, 2015)

We have a member Tmack who was our resident expert. Unfortunately he, to my knowledge,he is no longer building his awesome lasers. I would suggest dropping him a PM. Also maybe post in the WTB for a Tmack laser. They are awesome lasers. You could almost touch the stars with one of his. lol

I also suggest learning some of the safety aspects of handling said High Power lasers. They can be dangerous to your eyes. I would also brush up on your local laws. 

Have fun and welcome to the forum.


----------



## nfetterly (Nov 24, 2015)

I have one for sale - just haven't posted it yet. I'll send you the specs later this week while I'm home...

Whoops - your first post! Welcome to the forum, you'll need more postings before you can PM. You can email me at my screen name @gmail.com


----------



## Mrdeath2000 (Nov 26, 2015)

If he's not interested I might be. Looking for a tmack quality laser in the near 3w range without rivaling my mortgage payment lol


----------



## Tre_Asay (Nov 26, 2015)

You'll want a green one. You shouldn't need more than 100mw to get the job done, I have a 30mw green laser from rayfoss and the beam is visible from over 20 feet away at night.


----------



## DaveyJones6911 (Dec 16, 2015)

i have had good experience with skylasers: https://www.sky-lasers.com/

stay away from 'wicked lasers'. they are overpriced cheap crap straight from the _obvious unnecessary expletive removed_ factory in china.


----------



## kenhumes (Dec 18, 2015)

Thanks for the link Davey

I was also searching for the same..
It will ease my search..


----------



## LEDrock (Dec 26, 2015)

DaveyJones6911 said:


> i have had good experience with skylasers: https://www.sky-lasers.com/
> 
> stay away from 'wicked lasers'. they are overpriced cheap crap straight from the _obvious unnecessary expletive removed_ factory in china.



I was curious about this and checked to see what they have. Lower priced that I could possibly have imagined! But is this too good to be true? 1 watt for 129.99 or 2 watts for 169.99? http://www.sky-lasers.com/1000mw-2000mw-450nm-focusable-blue-laser-pointer-silver.html High power and low price makes me suspicious. It even comes with the batteries, charger and glasses.

Truth be told, I've never had a high power laser before and am still looking. But prices aren't usually this low for this much power, right?


----------



## KenSrf (Dec 31, 2015)

asdf.


----------



## KenSrf (Dec 31, 2015)

There is absolutely _no_ reason to buy such a powerful laser pointer for pointing at the stars. A 5mW green will do just fine.


----------



## mdorian (Jan 20, 2016)

35mW Green Laser Pointer - Ideal for normal conditions at night.

50mW Red Laser Pointer - Bright red beam for pointing stars 

100mW Green Laser Pointers - recommended for low light conditions such as dawn, dusk and areas with light pollution.

Although lasers are a great tool for astronomers, the beam can be very dangerous if the laser is not used properly 





Do not buy anything beyond 100mW!


----------



## m4ttr3il1y (Feb 15, 2016)

If your just pointing at stars at night you don't need a high power laser, you will want one above 5mW so that the laser beam is visible but not much more than that, otherwise you have to faff around with safety goggles etc.


----------



## FRITZHID (Feb 15, 2016)

I found 35mw it's about perfect for star pointing, In low or high light pollution areas. Not overly bright but no straining to see either.


----------



## mdorian (Feb 26, 2016)

I have a 50mW green laser pointer, and it is plenty bright enough, and I think that a 35 mW laser would have been good enough. For small groups, avoid "wattage fever", since it is easy to purchase lasers that will quickly damage the retina of any onlooker. For larger groups, keep in mind that the brightness of the beam is much dimmer as you move away from the one pointing the laser.


----------

